# The poor mans day off bike ride



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2014)

I looked at the pics in an OLD thread here with many views that made me want to take a ride. I have some great riders so that is often a tough choice to make but this is my boardwalk beach bike.
I know a bunch of you are in too much snow and bad weather so I post something to look at while indoors.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 14, 2014)

It must be nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2014)

*nice*

it is the best weather here in So Cal. A lot of other topics make me want to leave CA. Family is here to stay; so we stay.


----------



## Waterland (Feb 14, 2014)

Biking on sand seems like it would be pretty hard to do, although I've never been to a beach so I don't even know what walking on sand is like.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 14, 2014)

Waterland said:


> Biking on sand seems like it would be pretty hard to do, although I've never been to a beach so I don't even know what walking on sand is like.



Depends on the sand. Wet is firm, fine you sink, coarse you dig little craters...


----------



## Bob833 (Feb 15, 2014)

wanna trade? no bike riding in Pennsylvania right now, only shoveling and plowing!


----------



## mruiz (Feb 15, 2014)

That bike needs a head badge, find one. No bike sure go without a head badge.
 Nice pics.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 15, 2014)

Bob833 said:


> wanna trade? no bike riding in Pennsylvania right now, only shoveling and plowing!




Challenge accepted!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 15, 2014)

mruiz said:


> That bike needs a head badge, find one. No bike sure go without a head badge.




No it doesn't, not possible, this one should


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Headbadge*

Thanks for noticing Scott (ALW) This bike never had 1
Did you notice LABL dated 1943 made out of leather not metal for Victory!!


----------



## jkent (Feb 15, 2014)

MAN..... I'm in the WRONG state!!!



I wanna move to California
JKent


----------



## TammyN (Feb 15, 2014)

Our snow in SE Washington State is finally gone and has been replaced by rain, so a wet and chilly ride to the grocery store today felt like heaven after being off the bike for 2 weeks. Just gotta navigate the gravel left by the "sanding" trucks, which ends up in the bike lane after the next plowing.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Weather to ride or not....*



jkent said:


> MAN..... I'm in the WRONG state!!!
> 
> I wanna move to California
> JKent



I found an old thread...same subject of Weather at this time of year...Same rider still riding in area of envy and jealousy....
I'm going riding again....


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 5, 2015)

Your Pictures at my old stomping grounds!. er ah, where I learned to crawl,  surf spot..

And yeah, I know the feeling cause, Florida winters can be difficult fer northerners to imagine too. 

Lazy bike rides on the shore.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 5, 2015)

I love that frame. I have one too but it is incomplete and in pieces to. First I need to complete two other projects before I can get to that one.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2018)

Bump this old thread.
Hippie Mike and I get to go riding the beach today.
Anyone else??


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2018)

Wasssssss up  triple 3 missed you guys this last weekend me and my daughter went to Balboa Cruisin around at the wedge I'm sure I'll see you guys this weekend at the Long Beach Pike  ride and swap meet on the sixth.....    Long live the cabe


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2018)

Fix the babe pics. My old neck hurts


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2018)

Nice!! Beach and bikes cool too


----------



## sccruiser (May 1, 2018)

And just a little ways up the road North.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> *Headbadge*
> 
> Thanks for noticing Scott (ALW) This bike never had 1
> Did you notice LABL dated 1943 made out of leather not metal for Victory!!




*Diggzin' the Tea-Key Elgibike ... the decal on the head ..
the leather, bike license plate ... the use of massive
amounts of brazing material that not only holds the 
frame together, but lends itself to further develop that
streamline swag.  Bamboo bending in the breeze
seat mast ...... but whata 'bout the Tea-Key ?  

The machine is the life-support system for Tea-Key.
And Tea-Key, being the Grateful-One that he is ... honors
tripple3/ with eternally-blissful rides.

..... patric





 *


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I looked at the pics in an OLD thread here with many views that made me want to take a ride. I have some great riders so that is often a tough choice to make but this is my boardwalk beach bike.
> I know a bunch of you are in too much snow and bad weather so I post something to look at while indoors.View attachment 137200View attachment 137201View attachment 137202View attachment 137203View attachment 137204
> 
> View attachment 137200
> ...



dirty old man's day off bike ride?


----------



## Boris (May 1, 2018)

Before you guys go getting all hot and bothered, this thread was originally posted in February 2014, and this "young lady" is now an old woman!


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Diggzin' the Tea-Key Elgibike ... the decal on the head ..
> the leather, bike license plate ... the use of massive
> amounts of brazing material that not only holds the
> frame together, but lends itself to further develop that
> ...



Thank you Patric.
I ride this bike a lot.
I rode it to Church last Sunday and sat right next to it so I could look at it while I listened to the message.
The camera angle is from under my chair. 
I'm happy.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Thank you Patric.
> I ride this bike a lot.
> I rode it to Church last Sunday and sat right next to it so I could look at it while I listened to the message.
> The camera angle is from under my chair.
> I'm happy.




*The machine is beautiful in a pure. way, tripple3 ...
But I'd be hard-pressed to remember anything
Pastor had to share ... with that. two-wheel temp-
tation right next to me.   

Admittedly tho' ... I've always been a natural-born 
sinner ... and usually find myself in a position of 
perpetual active restraint.  

I admire you for the inner strength you show.

Can picture myself sittin' in Church with that. wheel ...
may as well be with Gennifer Flowers AND Stormy Daniels.

Good Form - you show !!

..... patric



*


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 1, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I rode it to Church last Sunday and sat right next to it so I could look at it while I listened to the message.







Next week's message - _Exodus 20:4_


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2018)

thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's cool bike


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2018)

friendofthedevil said:


> View attachment 799174
> 
> Next week's message - _Exodus 20:4_



*Exodus 20:4 King James Version (KJV)*
4 Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.
Know the Word; It is Life.
I know plenty of Bible folk that bring that up while gazing my Tiki Cruiser.
We really can't get any discussion rolling here...but,
I'm _Covered! _Completely Forgiven! Halleluia!


----------



## the tinker (May 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> *Exodus 20:4 King James Version (KJV)*
> 4 Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image, or any likeness of any thing that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.
> Know the Word; It is Life.
> I know plenty of Bible folk that bring that up while gazing my Tiki Cruiser.
> ...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2018)

I think we're getting a little OT here


----------



## Oilit (May 2, 2018)

Boris said:


> Before you guys go getting all hot and bothered, this thread was originally posted in February 2014, and this "young lady" is now an old woman!



Yeah, but we're older too, so she's still young relative to us and the pyramids.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 2, 2018)

Old? Like what,30? She probably looks even better


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2018)

Oilit said:


> Yeah, but we're older too, so she's still young relative to us and the pyramids.






PCHiggin said:


> Old? Like what,30? She probably looks even better




This was Sept. last year, both the same day. 
I politely ask if they would let me take their picture with my bike that I love to take pictures of.
Somehow, they say sure.
I am pretty harmless older guy on a bike, with a smile that is contagious, someone said.
They're usually younger, 21 to 30ish
The Elgin Tiki Cruiser is about as Cool as there is.



 

 

 

 
Beach rides are fun; come out and ride!


----------



## hoofhearted (May 2, 2018)

*
tripple3 ... doood ... of course the young women don't
mind posing with The Elgin Tiki Cruiser ... that machine
is quite foreign to their..21st Century culture ... as it con-
veys a space / time era that is quite the opposite of their
Cyber-World..

It's one thing to be a ''spectator'' to it from afar - while it 
rolls down the boulevard.  

It's quite another thing to be a ''participant'' with it -- up
close -- where it can be sensed with every bodily sensor
in possession of each of those young women.

Each female can tune-in to the possibility of the machine
having ''fiddle factor''.  It has tall steering .. it has foot pedals..
it has only two gears .. it has a drivechain that does not run
thru an eighteen-speed labyrinth .. it has a saddle sporting
massive, unhidden springs .. it has ''vehicle-ness''.  It has 
those things cyber communication devices do not.

The Tiki Cruiser has little in common with the wheels those
ladies roll on.  It is industrial .. organic .. post-steampunk and
streamlined, all at the same time ... and it is mysterious.

Even the add-ons lend to the mystery ... ''What are those  
metallic things here and there ?'', each may ask.  ''What
is that metal thing behind the rear wheel ?'' .... ''What is
this.round thing with a slack chain attached to it - going to
the seat area ?''  ''Is that a raccoon tail ?''   These are not 
questions applicable to a cyber toy.

And It Has A Tiki On It !! .......Whaaat ?

Check Again .... each of those young ladies looks happy.

..... patric

, up close more than likely sparks their imagin-
ation.*


----------



## SKPC (May 2, 2018)

TheTiki cruiser is alive!!!!    Chicks dig the Tiki cruiser.  It cannot be mass-reproduced and fortunately can't copy/paste itself in person. Impossible!


----------



## West is the Best (May 2, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *tripple3 ... doood ... of course the young women don't
> mind posing with The Elgin Tiki Cruiser ... that machine
> is quite foreign to their..21st Century culture ... as it con-
> veys a space / time era that is quite the opposite of their
> ...



SoCal beach rides; always an adventure. There is definitely some mysterious voodoo emanating from that Tiki. Swooning the chicks into submission.. I am working on ride for this summer.. ...What beaches are you cruising? LA ,OC or SD? 

I visit my Mom at her house in Huntington Beach often.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> This was Sept. last year, both the same day.
> I politely ask if they would let me take their picture with my bike that I love to take pictures of.
> Somehow, they say sure.
> I am pretty harmless older guy on a bike, with a smile that is contagious, someone said.
> ...



I'm going to have to start coming down there and hanging out with you more often tripple 3


----------



## hoofhearted (May 2, 2018)

West is the Best said:


> ...What beaches are you cruising? LA ,OC or SD?



*
You talkin' t' me ? ... 

Am in South West Ohio ...... Lakes, Rivers, Creeks and Ponds.

...... patric*


----------



## Boris (May 2, 2018)

West is the Best said:


> What beaches are you cruising? LA ,OC or SD?




*Soma Nah Beach!*


----------



## hoofhearted (May 2, 2018)

Boris said:


> *Soma Nah Beach!*




*Totally forgot about that one, Dr. Marko ...... thanks for the memories.*


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> This was Sept. last year, both the same day.
> I politely ask if they would let me take their picture with my bike that I love to take pictures of.
> Somehow, they say sure.
> I am pretty harmless older guy on a bike, with a smile that is contagious, someone said.
> ...



Did you carry the bike ?? I see no tire tracks.


----------



## Boris (May 2, 2018)

.


----------



## dnc1 (May 2, 2018)

vincev said:


> Did you carry the bike ?? I see no tire tracks.



The Tiki has powers beyond our comprehension, levitation perhaps being one of them!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2018)

LOL! Benny Hill,I miss that guy


----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2018)

LOL! Benny Hill,I miss that guy


----------



## hoofhearted (May 3, 2018)

*Benny Hill needs to return ... not necessarily 
in a Lazarus manner ... but in rerun mode.

Good Form - bulldog1935 !!*

*..... patric

*


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 3, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *... ... not necessarily
> in a Lazarus manner ... but in rerun mode*




if he did the former, no girl would be safe


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2018)

West is the Best said:


> SoCal beach rides; always an adventure. There is definitely some mysterious voodoo emanating from that Tiki. Swooning the chicks into submission.. I am working on ride for this summer.. ...What beaches are you cruising? LA ,OC or SD?
> 
> I visit my Mom at her house in Huntington Beach often.



My mom still lives in HB where I grew up. They bought a new 4 BR 2 B home 1968 for $25,000
Its great she can still live there; and I visit often.
I live in FV and ride mostly Newport and HB; a lot.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-riders-club-without-members.75680/
Post in the thread above, or Conv. 
Several riders ride often and sometimes all together.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 3, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> My mom still lives in HB where I grew up.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 7, 2018)

* Back in SW Ohio (from Maysville, KY) this aft'noon with some email 
opened today ... 3 different Mid-West sources .. Can you please post 
the VELVET  with the old car .. before and after ? 



 



 



AND ... That B and W ... is that sign bridging the roadway ?
Yeah, I Guess It Is ........ Wanna see that sign on the VIEWER'S. side of the street ?


 

*


----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> * Back in SW Ohio (from Maysville, KY) this aft'noon with some email
> opened today ... 3 different Mid-West sources .. Can you please post
> the VELVET  with the old car .. before and after ?
> 
> ...



Does the airline use conventionally powered aircraft, or does the tiki power preclude the need for any engines?
I'm picturing a 'glider' with a large, carved wooden head attached to the nosecone! Lol.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 8, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Does the airline use conventionally powered aircraft, or does the tiki power preclude the need for any engines?
> I'm picturing a 'glider' with a large, carved wooden head attached to the nosecone! Lol.




*All* *of* *your imaginings align with my own, dnc1. 

It has become quite evident that you dnc1 .. tripple3 ...
possibly more than a few others .. and perhaps, 
myself, have become Imagineers ............. 

California TIKI Airlines, however .. does require the 
passengers to have tickets ... a policy considered 
antiquated by many Depression-Era penny-savers.

Passengers having a prepaid ticket was a throwback
to the days when California TIKI Prairie Schooners 
rolled West.
*
..... patric


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> Back in SW Ohio (from Maysville, KY)* this aft'noon with some email
> opened today ... 3 different Mid-West sources .. Can you please post
> the VELVET with the old car .. before and after ? *





















Here's some more pics of my bikes on rides recently.
Have Fun Patric!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2019)

Bump this old thread; before W.B.D.Y.R.T.
I love to ride OLD Bikes; I love the beach.
Today is 7 years CABE membership for me.
My loves have grown, friends made, miles piled, many, many Smiles.
Thanks for being here, laughing and smiling with me.
Classic, Antique, Bicycles, Enjoy!



@New Mexico Brant 





@Cory 




@cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @lounging @Local 13 




@SKPC @kevin x @Eric @Jarod24 @higgens @birdzgarage @Rusty72 @rustjunkie 






@fordmike65 @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @TWBikesnstripes @Vintage Paintworx @Velocipedist Co. @Bajaway 












@Hippie Mike @rustintime @the2finger @Pedal pushers @lulu @Joe Buffardi @Robertriley @old hotrod 




@hoofhearted @frank 71 @Balloonatic @Balloontyre @tech549 @DonChristie @petritl @39zep @Jimmy V @eddie_bravo 
There's more, but I can't remember all the friends made here.
Beach Rides are a blast; come out and ride with us!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2019)

Great pictures @tripple3 maybe someday I’ll get out to the left coast to go for a ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2020)

A fresh February Day, out riding Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
Super Blessed Man's, day off bike ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2020)

Bump an old thread with fresh pics taken by Q.C.
Beach rides to fill the Free Days....












Great shots.
Thanks for the Ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Bump up for fun!
Amber, Feb. 2020, 102 miles, Velvet, 1935 Huffman



Erin & Genevieve enjoying rolling the beach, smiling, waving, and laughing. Oct. '21



Linda skates and rides regularly...



Back to work again, but try to get 4 days/week max!!!🤣
Gotta Ride! 
GET-TO-RIDE!!!
The Beach is Wonderful and Draws Folks to it's Beauty!🥰


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 10, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Bump up for fun!
> Amber, Feb. 2020, 102 miles, Velvet, 1935 Huffman
> View attachment 1493098
> Erin & Genevieve enjoying rolling the beach, smiling, waving, and laughing. Oct. '21
> ...



MaaaMaaaCiiiiiTaaaaSsss...👀😍🥰👀

Q. Chevere....👏👍😜😍 👍 👏

PRETTY Womans, AROUNDS Bikes +++ Enjoy family.!! &. friends.!!always  is Tremendous & Beautiful..🥰👏🤝🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Bump this old thread; before W.B.D.Y.R.T.
> I love to ride OLD Bikes; I love the beach.
> Today is 7 years CABE membership for me.
> My loves have grown, friends made, miles piled, many, many Smiles.
> ...



Bump the ride thread, before "What bike did you ride today"
with a "Fresh pic of 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser
Thanks Giving weekend, 2022




"Love all the children..." @ian 
especially the "Special"🥰😎🥳


----------

